# Here's Jessie - home at last



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

She's settling really well - wish us luck for tonight!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. Good luck. She will do great. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhhhh Hello Jessie .. welcome to ILMC .. now be a good puppy for your lovely new family on the first night home 

Enjoy your new puppy xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So sweet! Ah I love puppies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is a real heart melter. Congratulations! Good luck tonight


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Jessie - lovely girl.
Hope everyone sleeps well for at least part of the night


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2013)

Soo cute x


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

She's crying


----------



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

Bonnie cried nearly all night on the first night with us but has then been good as gold ever since....Jessie will soon settle x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope last night went ok and Jessie settles in. Lots of cuddles, that will help her to settle and lovely for you too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, we didn't get hourly bulletins saying that Jessie was still crying, so maybe she went to sleep....
Enjoy snuggly puppy times today - the nights will get better.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable....she seems so snuggly Love her!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She is a real heart melter, so lovely x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you think that Jessie was awake all night and now they've slept all day?
We need an update on new puppy


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Hi all.....she cried until 2am and stopped until 4:30 so I have been a zombie all day!!! But I've made sure that she's had a good nap in her bed alone this afternoon to try and prepare her for tonight again! It was an awful night and I'm surprised that I managed to not give in at all. Wish me luck for tonight


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Ps she's so cute tho and it feels like she belongs already.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Ps she's so cute tho and it feels like she belongs already.


lol i think i titled one of my posts here "it's a good thing he's cute" I know exactly how you feel. 
Ringo sleeps, or is quiet all night now, so that is a huge relief. 

Jessie is beautiful btw. Good luck tonight!
Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

How'd last night go? Am watching this thread with interest to prepare us for when we get our new arrival. Hope you got some more sleep xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Buttons said:


> Hi all.....she cried until 2am and stopped until 4:30 so I have been a zombie all day!!! But I've made sure that she's had a good nap in her bed alone this afternoon to try and prepare her for tonight again! It was an awful night and I'm surprised that I managed to not give in at all. Wish me luck for tonight


I do hope that you had a better night and don't have to rely on matchsticks to keep your eyes open today.
Have to say - I couldn't stay away when Kiki persistently cried, much easier to resist children wailing than puppy wails 
Eventually she will sleep, they all do - just hang in there and enjoy little Jessie, she'll always be cute


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

Hiya

Sorry for not getting back to you all. Not seemed to have two mins since Jessie came to us. Anyway. After the first awful night I am very happy to report that every night since then she has a little whimper for a couple of minutes when she's put to bed (crate open in a puppy pen) and she doesn't make a peep until she hears us getting up  I am over the moon with that because I didn't expect her to settle that quickly. I hope I haven't jinxed it for tonight but so far so good!! X


----------



## Buttons (May 13, 2013)

And here's another pic too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahh, she looks tiny in your kitchen bless her! Glad to hear she is settling down at night now .


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Awww she's gorgeous!! Really pleased she's settled down, I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good luck xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever Jessie


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh she is soooo cute. It makes you want another puppy I think a little red girl would be nice? But it will never happen as my OH says no more dogs after George and Harry!! As when we retire we can do what we want? But he did say I could'nt have Harry and then that I could'nt have George!! So you never know in the future as a home without dogs to me is not a home!! and when we retire more time for me to have fun with dogs haha. May even train to be a groomer as I will still be young at 55 ?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is sweet and clever for working out so fast that there is not much point crying (well done you for coping on the first night). Diana -retiring at 55? you lucky thing!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is adorable and obviously feels very secure with you. I sense another family smitten by a Poo! What is it about these little dogs?


----------

